# Texans in the after life



## texasgirl (Nov 15, 2005)

Gabriel came to the Lord and said, "I have to talk to you. 
We have some Texans up here who are causing problems. 
They're swinging on the pearly gates, my horn is missing, barbecue sauce is all over their robes, their dogs are riding in the chariots, and they're wearing
baseball caps and cowboy hats instead of their halos. They refuse to
keep the stairway to heaven clean. There are watermelon seeds and 
chicken wing bones all over the place. Some of them are walking around
with just one wing."

The Lord said, "Texans are Texans, Gabriel. Heaven is Home to all my 
children. If you want to know about real problems, call the Devil."

The Devil answered the phone, "Hello? Hold on a minute." The Devil
returned to the phone, " O.K., I'm back. What can I do for you?"

Gabriel replied, "I just want to know what kind of problems you're
havingdown there."

The Devil said, "Hold on again. I need to check on something." After 
about 5 minutes the Devil returned to the phone and said, "I'm back. Now
what was the question?"
Gabriel said, "What kind of problems are you having down there?" 
The Devil said, "Man, I don't believe this....Hold on."

This time the Devil was gone 15 minutes.

The Devil returned and said, "I'm sorry Gabriel, I can't talk right 
now. Those Texans have put out the fire and are trying to install air
conditioning."


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2005)

wiping tears away

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Nov 15, 2005)

giggle giggle
lol!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha*

 Ow! that hurts! Ow!

Cameron


----------

